# Main Bathroom Gut



## josh1998 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep at it mate, it,ll look brilliant when finished!  Are you keeping all of your previous bathroom furniture ect?


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

*Continue..*

Once all the plaster and lathe was removed we discovered that our main stack was rusted out. 









We always had a slight sewer smell in the basement but thought it was just the sewer line on the road outside. (city living, old pipes)
After a lengthy conversation with the fiance we decided the main stack was over my head and with the risk of not having working plumbing if I break something on New Years Eve weekend. We got a plumbing who was able to replace the stack from the basement to the room above the bathroom. 
Everything they took out:









So after everything was inspected and approved I was finally able to start rebuilding. 
Built a bump out around the 4 inch stack, floor to ceiling:








Repaired floor under toilet, previous water damage destroyed floor and sub floor. New 3/4 OSB to match old t and g floor, and then 1/2 hardibacker for eventual tile.









Life got a little better once the drywall started going up: 
All the drywall was 1/2 Mold and Moisture Resistant 

















Also got the hardi up for the new shower tile.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

*Part 3*

So after a few days of joint compound and sanding sessions after work, it was primed. Then I started on the shower:
Tile finished with my dog's inspection. 








New shower rod, reused the facet and control since I just bought it last year.










Cheap clear shower curtain for now until we get colors. 
Light color tile was bought at a reuse/savage place, here in Pittsburgh http://www.constructionjunction.org/
We had just enough to do the entire wall and paid about a 1/3 of the cost.:thumbsup:











josh1998 said:


> Are you keeping all of your previous bathroom furniture ect?


We replaced the toilet since it was about 20 years old, kept the tub since it is cast iron and cleaned up well. We will refinish it in the summer when we can vent the house. Will be replacing the sink but keeping the wall vanity. Trying to keep costs down as much as possible.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Why are there different tiles on the wall adjacent to your plumbing wall?


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice, looking good. Were they able to pull the stack from the bathroom, or did they need to cut access above and below?


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

Jim F said:


> Why are there different tiles on the wall adjacent to your plumbing wall?


 Decided to do accent wall with tile, something different. Fiance liked the idea. 



Double said:


> Very nice, looking good. Were they able to pull the stack from the bathroom, or did they need to cut access above and below?


We already had the room gutted, plus I already had the room above it opened when I was looking to fit it myself, basement is unfinished. Basiclly I did all the work openning the walls before they came.


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update:*

Finally have a floor after a three week break.

First we decided to splurge and do the in floor heating. The blue wire corrected before I titled.



















Cutting the half circles was a pain, I messed up one side but it was covered by the toilet.









Thermostat for the floor, tested and it works! Floor is nice and toasty instead of ice cold.










To do punch list: Paint, Vanity, Sink, cabinet and shelving above toilet, towel racks.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I have the same situation... only one bathroom in the house and I'd like to gut the whole thing and replace the tub/toilet/vanity. I'm curious... how did you coordinate removing/replacing fixtures with minimal downtime?


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

skipjack said:


> I have the same situation... only one bathroom in the house and I'd like to gut the whole thing and replace the tub/toilet/vanity. I'm curious... how did you coordinate removing/replacing fixtures with minimal downtime?


The toliet was only out of service for about 10 hours when they replaced the main stack. When I put the tile down I did it sections, made sure I had all the parts and plan, plan plan. The shower was out of service for about two weeks, luckily my mother only lives a half mile away. It was an inconvenience but we worked around it. Still don't have a sink but hey that's why we have a kitchen sink. Plan for the worse but you probably could do most of it in a long, stinky weekend. - that is if you don't have to replace the stack and call a plumber.


----------



## Engineer3D (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking good.
I may opt to do the Heated Floor myself once I replace the Joists below the 1st Floor Bath, or the 2nd Floor Bath.
I am still open to doing a few ideas as I am still gutting the House.
One was to double up the floor joists on the Bathroom areas and maybe lay marble or something heavy.

Keep up the work, especially if you finish the basement and add a 1/2 bath.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm going to gut a remodel an upstairs bathroom in the near future, similarly sized to yours but no plaster and lathe to deal with.

Do you no about how much your entire heated underlayment setup ran? I would love to add something similar...


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

I got the system from HD. I know there are more expensive, probably even better systems out there. It seemed to get good reviews on their site.

Mat: I only needed the 6ft but they make various sizes at different price points.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-googlebase-_-D23X-_-100027475#BVRRWidgetID

Control: 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=suntouch&storeId=10051

IMO it has been working well. However since I installed it we haven't had really cold weather to really give it a real test. Could be a little warmer but I haven't had a chance to customize the programs yet.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where in Pittsburgh are you from?


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

*Updates and vent fan*

Finally done!

So brief update. As of Feb's post we had a 90% complete bathroom. I still needed to complete the trim, paint touch up and install a vent fan. With school, work and everything else I didn't get around to it until the last few weeks.

Last week I replaced the regular light with a combo fan/light. Since there was never a vent in the bathroom, this required some real work. Luckily since the room above the bathroom is used as storage I had access to the open up the floor. There two 12/2 wires wires because I am running the fan and light separate. 




































The outside the house is real brick so cutting a hole was not going to happen. Instead I remove the three bricks needed, cut them down and put them back in. 


















I went up and down about 25 times...(only 3 feet between houses)









Finished look, brick isn't the absolute best but nobody is going to see it way up there. The vent is a tight fit so I only needed to caulk the outside to stop water and bugs. 

















On the inside. Despite my best efforts of making clean cuts I still ripped some drywall. I patched it before I but the housing on. 








I caulked all the seems where the metal meets drywall from below and above to make sure it is an air tight seal.


----------



## khappe (Feb 1, 2012)

LED button fan controls, the light/plug is for the vanity lights.


















You can also see the window trim primed (this was done in June!)

More of the finished bathroom. Since I was done making a mess I was able to paint the trim. 
I made all the trim and baseboards from stock wood, was a lot cheaper then mill work, plus the rest of the house is "Craftsman" style trim. 









Just painted the door last night, it needs another coat and then it will be done.



















Throne:









Vanity:









For bigger and more images:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110201749664927962717/BathroomRemodel


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

what did you use to waterproof the wall behind the tile around the tub?


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks great! Love the trim and the color scheme.


----------

